# What type of python is this? Confussed????



## coree2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

hey people,
i brought this python off a mate who brought it from a pet shop they sold it to him as a darwin ive had it for about 6 months and every herper i know says its a coastal now im not 100% sure as im still learning wether this is a darwin or a coastal any help would be great thanks
coree


----------



## snake_boy (Jul 3, 2009)

i would be inclined to say coastal


----------



## Andrais (Jul 3, 2009)

Costal hands down


----------



## Reptile City (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes its a Coastal Carpet python.
Thats *pet* shops for ya!
Still a great python to have, congrats!

Jason


----------



## whcasual79 (Jul 3, 2009)

looks like a coastal, but regardless, beautiful python u got there... well done!


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

thanks heapz guys i thought he was goin to die i couldnt get him to eat fr 3months but he finally started to eat im happy


----------



## snake_boy (Jul 3, 2009)

i have herd so many stories of pet shops making errors like this. why is it so common. its not that hard to tell


----------



## neo1530 (Jul 4, 2009)

it would prob be the person that sold it to the pet shop as most pet shops wouldnt know what they were looking at, but like everyone else has said it is a awsom python to have still


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 4, 2009)

yea i was told its a boy but not 100% i wanna get a nice striped partner for him


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 4, 2009)

Why would you want to breed from it of you are unsure of its origins? IMO it looks to have a bit of bredli influence to it also
If you are unsure, dont just guess and get whatever snake comes closest to put over it!


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 4, 2009)

no need to have a go mate im still learning


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 4, 2009)

Im not having a go, im asking a question mate.


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 4, 2009)

oh yea it looks nothing like a bredli


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 4, 2009)

The markings do, Like i said IMO a little bredli influence...... settle down mate


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jul 4, 2009)

I wouldn't be so quick to judge.... I can see why everyone screams coastal... i did on first impression... but after having a good look, and a think about it imo there's every chance this is a pure darwin with unusual patterns..... 

The fact of the matter is that nobody here, or anywhere can tell you exactly what it is 100%


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 4, 2009)

really?????????


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 4, 2009)

well beccs why shouldnt i breed with this python u tell since you know everything??? come on tell me reptile king


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 4, 2009)

Because if you are unsure of its origins and you put a different snake over it you will create hybrids.for eg, like disasterpiece said, if its actually a darwin and you put a coastal over it you are creating darwin/coastal hybrids. Then what will you be selling them as? Coastals? Darwins? Possible Mixed Bags?
Why the hostility?
Now go ask everyone how they feel about hybrids mate :lol:


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 4, 2009)

and thats why i put a post up here on aps to get a little closer on the python to find out wat it is and the way it going it looks like a coastal.
feel like your just haveing a dig at me im new too the herp world.
and just want to do thing the right way. if it turnd out to be a coastal or darwin and i got a partner why would that be so bad to breed. just because im a bit unsure why does that make it a hybrid. half the snakes out ther could be hybrids just because some1 tells u something doesnt mean its tru... if you catch my drift


----------



## Emmalicious (Jul 4, 2009)

Its a COASTAL for sure, Looks just like my boy!


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 4, 2009)

Thats the point. unless you knew the breeder then you will never know. you cant tell just by looking at a snake.

You asked for opinions, mine is that its markings remind me of a bredli slightly but obviously the colours dont match up , dp's is that it is possible to be a darwin, majority of others are that its a coastal
Nobody will be able to tell you 100% unless they bred it.

Someone on here has a signature along the lines of 'a wise snake knows its own parents' in other words, if you dont know what the adults are that were used to breed it, then anything else is just guessing.

Search '*diamond or intergrade*' you will get a bunch of threads asking about purity of snakes, read the posts, you will get the drift 



> if it turnd out to be a coastal or darwin and i got a partner why would that be so bad to breed. just because im a bit unsure why does that make it a hybrid.


it doesnt make your snake a hybrid, but it make snakes bred from your snake possible hybrids since you dont know 100% what your snake is.


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 4, 2009)

fair enough


----------



## beefa270 (Jul 4, 2009)

coastal


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 4, 2009)

Could be anything.I can see a few different influences in it,so much so that I would say it's a cross of some sort.


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 4, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Could be anything.I can see a few different influences in it,so much so that I would say it's a cross of some sort.


 
I agree 100%...


----------



## amy5189 (Jul 4, 2009)

i have a coastal that looks just like that. and people used to think she had bredli in her or even darwin some people said. but i'm 99.99% she's a coastal and i'm 99.99% sure yours is too. if you'd like to see for comparison, my coastal is on my page in my snakes photo album.


----------



## beeman (Jul 4, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Could be anything.I can see a few different influences in it,so much so that I would say it's a cross of some sort.


 

I Agree


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 4, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Could be anything.I can see a few different influences in it,so much so that I would say it's a cross of some sort.


 Exactly,my first impression was Darwin,then a closer look changed my mind to Coastal,i can certaintly see what all the fuss is about...


----------



## derekm (Jul 4, 2009)

Easy to see why, until 1984, the Darwin and the coastal were not separately recognised and both were classified as the same sub-species (Morelia spilota variegata). Pity there isn't a DNA test yet!


----------



## tenacres1100 (Jul 4, 2009)

IMO I can't see darwin, looks more likely to be coastal, wait and ask again in 6-12 mths when it has more of it's adult coloring. What are you keeping at, temp wise? If it's a darwin they like it a little warmer than a coastal likes it. We have a baking spot at 35c for our darwin, but I think coastals would only like 30-32c.


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 4, 2009)

IMO it looks more darwin like than coastal, but there are so many variations out there even in the wild. I'd go and ask the pet shop where you got it from & look at the parents, never know. Definately don't think bredli. The patterns are more Darwin (NT) carpet, could be the runt of the litter!


----------



## snakelady-viper (Jul 4, 2009)

It looks like my syd amd he is a coastal diamond cross . Has the same colour and large blotches They have a good nature .


----------



## taylor111 (Jul 4, 2009)

yeah im going to have to say darwin


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks like a coastal to me, don't quote me on that one though


----------



## wokka (Jul 4, 2009)

The majority of keepers cannot trace their snakes back to wild caught origins and so rely upon what they are told by "where they got their snakes from". I believe some, and Irepeat some not all breeders, keepers or petshops are not sure what the animals are and so the confusion is perpetuated.
Our original Darwins came from reptile rescues within 100km of Darwin, mainly around Humpty Doo and I have seen hatchlingsfrom them, that look like the one pictured, but I have also seen hatchlings that throw like back and gold banded animals and some that throw towards black and white Cape Yorks. In any population there is diversity.
That snake looks like a great pet!


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 4, 2009)

Jimmy27 said:


> IMO it looks more darwin like than coastal, but there are so many variations out there even in the wild. I'd go and ask the pet shop where you got it from & look at the parents, never know. Definately don't think bredli. The patterns are more Darwin (NT) carpet, could be the runt of the litter!



I wasnt saying its a bredli, i was saying it looks as if it has some bredli in it.

Wokka's got the right idea, it will make a nice pet.


----------



## Hooglabah (Jul 4, 2009)

its clearly a morelia idontknowus tohardtotellus 

id say costal at first glance tho but it doesshow some destinctive bredli and darwin patterns. (wich doesnt mean anything really) point is your never going to be more than like 65% sure what its liniage is.

thats what i like to call a pet snake champ not worth breeding. and if you do decide to breed with it anyway sell the snakes as what they are potential x'd carpet pythons


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 4, 2009)

wokka said:


> Our original Darwins came from reptile rescues within 100km of Darwin, mainly around Humpty Doo and I have seen hatchlings from them, that look like the one pictured, but I have also seen hatchlings that throw like back and gold banded animals and some that throw towards black and white Cape Yorks. In any population there is diversity.
> So the male i got from you originated from around the Humpty Doo area Wokka.By the way he is doing extremely well,he is close to 5.5foot and weighs 1.5kg,he is a very placid animal.


----------



## Kris (Jul 4, 2009)

Ge, I thought it was an albino het Leucistic BHP x GTP.......oops. Back to the old threads on here to learn more.

Nice snake


----------



## wokka (Jul 4, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> wokka said:
> 
> 
> > Our original Darwins came from reptile rescues within 100km of Darwin, mainly around Humpty Doo and I have seen hatchlings from them, that look like the one pictured, but I have also seen hatchlings that throw like back and gold banded animals and some that throw towards black and white Cape Yorks. In any population there is diversity.
> ...


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks ppl


----------



## woollywoma (Jul 4, 2009)

I am the Original owner of this python. I bought it from a Pet Shop in Local SA and it was advertised as a Female North Western (darwin). hmmmm very intresting to see all your posts because me and my mate think it may be coastal! this now confirms that it just may be! :shock:


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 4, 2009)

coastal x bredli


----------



## scorps (Jul 4, 2009)

=bECS= said:


> Im not having a go, im asking a question mate.


 

Nuh I'm on your side, on further inspection i looks more hypo bredli


----------



## Kris (Jul 4, 2009)

It's a Donkey.

A nice one.


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 4, 2009)

lol


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 4, 2009)

I can see darwin in it. But its not great in quality. I lean towards darwin X ??


----------



## Vixen (Jul 4, 2009)

Danny.Boy said:


> coastal x bredli



Where on Earth do you get bredli from. Looks nothing like a bredli imo.


----------



## Kris (Jul 4, 2009)

Vix, he probably researched previous threads by experts here to come to that conclusion.


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 4, 2009)

i agree in doesnt look nothing like a bredli


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 4, 2009)

looks like a carpet python to me .


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 4, 2009)

coastal or darwin i think


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jul 4, 2009)

Why not get a scale count done?


----------



## Khagan (Jul 4, 2009)

The_S_Word said:


> Why not get a scale count done?



Yeah, to get a better answer you would need something more than just posting a couple of pictures on a forum and having every man/woman and their dog guess what it is based on colour and pattern lol.


----------



## AsherNicholls (Jul 4, 2009)

i can see some bredli, i can see some darwin, and i can see some coastal in it but i think it looks a bit like a southwestern carpet python (morelia spilota imbricata)


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jul 4, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> looks like a carpet python to me .



yep thats what I would go for as well.


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 4, 2009)

skin count???


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jul 4, 2009)

coree2009 said:


> skin count???


 A scale count isn't 100% but gives a fair indication.
According to "Field Guide to Australian Reptiles by Stephen Swanson"
The Mid body scale rows are as follows:
Bredli: 52
Metcalfei: 50
Variegata: 48
Mcdowelli: 50


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 4, 2009)

scorps said:


> Nuh I'm on your side, on further inspection i looks more hypo bredli



Do i really have to explain again or should you just read the posts properly? 

The pattern looks similar to bredli, the colour like a coastal, obviously its not a pure bredli, i doubt its a pure anything!


----------



## Reptile City (Jul 4, 2009)

Darwins as juvies are born with almost no patterning showing a very pinkish brownish sort of color.
When they start to grow so does there colors & patterns.
But this snake looks very small still & it already has very defined patterning & desent coloring.
I can see it has color & some patterning like darwins get but wouldnt say 100% darwin thats for sure.
Possibly could be a cross between coastal & darwin.
Like others have said wait till it gets bigger to make a better judgement.
I definatly wouldnt breed it unless you are certain either way.

Jason


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 4, 2009)

=bECS= said:


> The markings do, Like i said IMO a little bredli influence...... settle down mate


i thought it was alittle bredli also  but kinda looks coastalish also.

ITS A OMG A SNAKE!...


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 4, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> I agree 100%...


 agree


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 5, 2009)

who do i take it too to get a scale count


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/wiki-4599/reptile-vets-71261


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 5, 2009)

thank you reptilegirl jordan


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jul 5, 2009)

I still say darwin.... Just more then the usual level of pattern..... joins up to look like a coastal....


But I do agree, could be any number of subspecies influencing this snake. 

I say if you question it's origins, don't breed it.... That's it.... Cos nobody can tell you for certain what it is....


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Jul 5, 2009)

id say its a nice coastal


----------



## gman78 (Jul 5, 2009)

Coastal


----------



## itbites (Jul 5, 2009)

It's not very attractive but thats just imo...

Looks to be a mixed bag


----------



## wranga (Jul 5, 2009)

ill agree with alot of the posts. i can see darwin, coastal, bredli all in this snake. but im shaw if we look hard enough we can see whatever we want to. im not going to say if its some type of hybrid or not. either way its a nice looking snake. but unless you can be 100% sure of what it is, dont breed with it


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jul 5, 2009)

So my snake is part bredli too then?


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 5, 2009)

ok thank 4 every1s help


----------



## matt86 (Jul 5, 2009)

I have coastals and darwins... and while I agree that it is impossible to tell exactly what it is simply by looking at it... 

In my opinion, it doesn't have a trace of darwin, and it's a hands down coastal! 

I do think, however, that if you can't be sure of a specimens origin, it should be kept as a pet, not as breeding stock... Just no point muddying the lines unintentionally...

Looks like a nice little python, enjoy!


----------



## Kris (Jul 5, 2009)

matt86;1487738
I do think said:


> I'm not trying to stir the pot, but a few people have said things like this lately. So does this mean , everybody that breeds any species of snake has to know exactly where their snakes came from or where the parents/grandparents came from?? Because if that is the case nearly everybody that has been breeding snakes here should stop. Seriously, how many people can honestly say that they know where there snakes originated from?
> 
> Coree2009, nice snake.


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 5, 2009)

i agree kris i really do


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 5, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Where on Earth do you get bredli from. Looks nothing like a bredli imo.



In the first picture, look centre of it's body. and compare with this bredli http://www.freewebs.com/nickvelez/2005_1015_114235AA.jpg the redish brown scales with the browny black circles around the whitish cream circles. Bredli's also have very distinct mouths (and it's not very clear in that first picture) but it's bottom lip looks slightly like a bredli's. But at the same token it looks like a coastal around the neck and tail.

Just giving my 2 cents.


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 5, 2009)

i think ill grow him up a bit and then sell him cheap to sum1


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 5, 2009)

lol


----------



## reptiledude1 (Jul 5, 2009)

regardless its a great snake and will be exciting waiting till its older to see how he turns out


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jul 5, 2009)

coree2009 said:


> i think ill grow him up a bit and then sell him cheap to sum1


Why not keep him a a PET and get some BREEDERS if thats what you want snakes for.
If its only breeding that you want snakes for, you shouldn't have one.


----------



## Auspython1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think it's a nice looking snake regardless, lets all settle down before things get out of hand ha.


----------



## hallie (Jul 7, 2009)

At the start of this thread you said you were still learning and now 

you own 20 pythons? You must have bought them pretty fast... LOL:lol:

Nice pet by the way...:lol:


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jul 7, 2009)

oh its funny to see all the experts on genetics going by 100% visual of a photo of a snake and knowing exactly what locality the snake comes form or doesnt come from
colouring im many cases can be a poor and unreliable indidcator
that snakes a carpet python,breed it with other caprpet python and you will get carpet python offspring
so who cares LOL


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 13, 2009)

it not hard to buy a snake...


----------



## morph (Jul 20, 2009)

its a coastal as ive got one


----------

